# anyone interested in forming a band in toronto?



## helloapocalypse (Oct 5, 2006)

hello, anyone in or around etobicoke interested in forming a rock band? i've already started writing songs and a few are complete. my songs fall under the rock genre but they're also influenced by other genres like '80s pop, electronic, metal, and even noise. i'm open to ideas for this band and i don't want to stick to one genre.

about the band: i'm 20, male, and i can play lead and rhythm guitar -- i prefer rhythm though because my strength is in composing. a friend of mine (23/m) will be on bass, he's only just begun learning but he knows how to play guitar. basically, all we need right now is a VOCALIST (one who can sing and write good lyrics) and a DRUMMER. i don't mind having other members like a second guitarist or a keyboardist though.

BEING REALLY GOOD ISN'T A REQUIREMENT FOR THIS BAND -- i'd rather you have the desire to succeed like me than for you to be a virtuoso with no desire whatsoever because we can all improve anyway. contact me if you're interested, thanks!


----------



## shtevmato (Oct 3, 2006)

i live in toronto and ive been looking to form a band too. im 18 and ive been playing guitar for 3 yrs. if ur interested my email is [email protected]


----------



## helloapocalypse (Oct 5, 2006)

i e-mailed you around sunday but i dunno if my e-mail was sent 'cause nothing shows up in my sent messages folder. :|


----------



## helloapocalypse (Oct 5, 2006)

*bumping this post*


----------



## kurt_hendrix (Dec 6, 2006)

im interested. im a pretty good rythem. And im not bad at singing. only thing is im 14. so i dunno if u want a 14 year old.


----------



## helloapocalypse (Oct 5, 2006)

kurt_hendrix said:


> im interested. im a pretty good rythem. And im not bad at singing. only thing is im 14. so i dunno if u want a 14 year old.


yeah, i don't think it'll work out because of the huge age difference. lol.


----------

